# CD1 anyone wanna buddy up with me?



## AriesMom07

I was late for AF but I'm back on board!


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay, I'm on CD4 (new to this site) i'll buddy up with you. :friends:

Are you using OPK's or anything? I'm just charting my CM and position of my cervix everyday, the last time I used OPK's I think I never got the dark line and got really frustrated :growlmad: so i haven't used them since.


----------



## AriesMom07

I am. And fertile focus saliva scope. Also temping and charting this month. Lol I'm using preseed this month and this is the second month I'm using softcups. Hope it all works!


----------



## KiwiGal

I'm CD1 today - the old :witch: appeared after a really good looking chart this month :-k This month is our official start of TTC #2 but we have been NTNP since the birth of our first baby (Dec 09).

AriesMom - we got our BFP the first month of trying Preseed - lots of :dust: to you.

Ozziemum I never had any luck with OPKs either never got a postive the whole time using them :shrug: :dust: to you too


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay AriesMom07 - what's Fertile Focus Saliva Scope and what r softcups???? :saywhat:

Your definately covering all bases LOL i really hope it all works for you this month. How long have you been TTC?


Kiwigal - I read that you should used them twice a day, as its easy to miss the surge, so maybe thats where i went wrong, the only good thing i found about them was that it softened my urge to POAS so soon :haha:


----------



## KiwiGal

That's where I must have been going wrong Ozziemum cos I only did them once a day from memory (was a while ago now). I'm just temping this time and will get some preseed again and fingers crossed that's all we will have to try.


----------



## sheri76

Hi ariesmom, im also on cd1, ttc #3.
Its only our 2nd month but its been 10 years since #2 was born...

im charting my temps and thinking about preseed too.

Goodluck :thumbup:


----------



## hpjagged

Hey! I'm on cd3, were using the cbfm will probably use soft cups this month as well.


----------



## AriesMom07

Well girlies...we have been ttc since jan. But we've had several bumps along the way. But before that we were ntnp for over a year. We're getting married in august...I'd kinda like to have my bfp before then but we'll see. Someone asked me about fertile focus? Its a little microscope that you dab your saliva on first thing in the morning and then when your about to ovulate a crystal/ferning pattern can be seen in your saliva. Its about 25 bucks and you can use it over and over again. And Softcups are made for your period they are disposable and they kind of look like a diaphram but they help keep the spermies up around your cervix so none of them escape. You can buy them online I got mine on ebay.


----------



## sheri76

OH and i have been wanting to start ttc for a few months now be he has a blood disease & takes medication thats like chemo & it has taken ages to get the info from his dr about if we can or not, so he has to go month on month off with his medication and we can only try in the off months...

I orderded preseed ofline today & hope that does the trick for us otherwise it will be a painfully long wait til june when we can try again...


----------



## AriesMom07

sheri76 said:


> OH and i have been wanting to start ttc for a few months now be he has a blood disease & takes medication thats like chemo & it has taken ages to get the info from his dr about if we can or not, so he has to go month on month off with his medication and we can only try in the off months...
> 
> I orderded preseed ofline today & hope that does the trick for us otherwise it will be a painfully long wait til june when we can try again...

Thats a tough one! I know waiting when your anxious to conceive is really hard no matter what.


----------



## KiwiGal

You're covering all bases this month ariesmom - hope you get your :bfp: You're lucky living in the US, all that stuff is relatively cheap to buy it's so expensive on this side of the world. Congratulations on the upcoming wedding, so exciting - I love weddings

Good Luck Sheri - I definitely recommend preseed, we had been trying about 6 cycles with our first, used preseed and got our :bfp: 

Hpjagged - how does the cbfm work? Is it a step up from OPKs? Good Luck for this month too :)


----------



## hpjagged

Thanks! And to you too! :flower:
I've never used OPK's, I guess the cbfm is a step up from them. As the monitor tells you, when your AF is due and when you are ovulating. I love it and well worth my money, as I'm using it for the second time. Just hope it doesn't take 10 months again. lol


----------



## KiwiGal

Do you enter temps and other info or do you POAS? Think I should do some research.

I'm hoping it doesn't take us 7 months again but who knows :shrug: This time around will be temping and using preseed from the get go so fingers crossed. I have 3 friends who are pregnant with their second and all got pregnant first month of trying


----------



## hpjagged

Well that's a little bit of sunshine!! It would be awesome if we got pregnant right away. We want our kids close in age. I was breastfeeding night and day for 6 months then, LO moved into her own room and after that AF came back! 
We haven't really tried tried, but now we are getting down to it now that I've had two AF's! :D

:dohh: sorry I should of stated lol. Yes you poas, insert it into the machine and it tells you if you are low fertility, peak and high fertility. :) And ovulation day :D


----------



## KiwiGal

Ooooooo I want one now, it sounds super easy and then I wouldn't have to worry about waking up at the same time each day. *off to google how much it will cost me* :D

Our baby or should I say toddler is 17 months now and really want him to have a little brother or sister before he is too much older.


----------



## hpjagged

lol yeah I love the cbfm. At first to me it sounded so confusing but it really isn't! You press the ''m'' button to set the monitor as day one of your period, around day 9/10 it then starts asking you to poas. The sticks are 20pounds for 20 sticks, but if you look on ebay they are much cheaper!! Just make sure the expiration date is still good :)
The monitor can be expensive if brought new, but I got mine on ebay for 40pounds :D There's a thread around here for ladies using the cbfm. :flower:


----------



## sheri76

Thanks Ladies :thumbup:

I hate waiting in general but this ttc waiting is insane! thought we would get OH sperm count results today but we have to wait unil wednesday ARRRGGHHH :growlmad:

Time for some yoga and walks on the beach to chill out i think.

How does everyone else try to chill out and relax while ttc?


----------



## KiwiGal

:nope: I can't find any in New Zealand so looks like if I want a cbfm I'd have to get one from overseas.

lol Sheri my DH says I am the least patient person he knows :laugh2: I hate the waiting game and just want to know either way. So sorry no advice for getting through the long waits. The Beach sounds nice but a little chilly for that now in NZ. What part of Oz are you in? My Mum is from Perth :)


----------



## AriesMom07

I really wanted a cbfm. I might end up buying one in the next couple months if I dont get my bfp. Lol it was funny when I left for work this morning I left this thread up and my DF got up and tried to read it and he was like "what the hell are you ladies talking about? You talk in code!"


----------



## sheri76

im just an hour south of perth, near mandurah... its just starting to get chilly here, we were starting to think summer was going to last forever.

Im not known for my patience either lol


----------



## KiwiGal

Lol Ariesmom, my DH would be the same. Fingers crossed we all get our :bfp: this month and you wont need to buy the cbfm

Sheri, my mum grew up in Wembley but she left about 45 years ago to work in NZ for a bit but ended up staying when she met my Dad :winkwink:


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Girls

Been away from the computer for the weekend :cry:

Sheri76 - I'm in Perth too (well about 20 mins north).

Been dying to get on here all weekend, totally stressed out. This is my first cycle since my miscarriage at 12 weeks, I had what i assumed was my AF last Monday only lasted 36 hours but was bright red although not very heavy, i really expected it to be worse. Then Friday night i had some slightly brown tinged CM which lasted a few hours and then saturday I had one episode of very watery brown tinged CM.

Now my bbs are really hurting and DH even pointed out that they are looking huge, so its not just in my imagination. I have done a First Response and BFN, so now i am confused,:shrug: was that my AF?? Well in my cycle am I?? I just want my BFP again!!! I wish i could just know whats going on inside me so frustrating!! :growlmad:

Has anyone else had issues with thier cycle after a misscarriage??


----------



## KiwiGal

Hi Ozziemum, sorry for your loss :hugs: Sorry I don't know about periods following a mc. Did your doctor give you any advice? Could you go and get a blood test done just to be sure either way?


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay

I had to have a D&C because it was a missed miscarriage. The doctor said that i would bleed between 4 and 12 weeks and to keep taking prenatal vitamins and carry on as normal. I started what i assumed was AF exactly a month to the day of my D&C and although it wasn't very heavy like i thought it would be, i thought that maybe it was because things were a bit thin from the procedure and i didn't have much to 'lose'. I know that my hormones had definately dropped to almost 0 10 days following the D&C, so i was hoping i would be back on track quite quickly.

No one really has an answer to these things i guess!! I just wanted to rant!! Thanks for listening :hugs:

I just really want to know where i am so that i at least have a good shot this month its driving me nuts :wacko:

How r u going, when do you expect to be ovulating? I don't know whats worse, waiting to ovulate or the damn 2WW afterwards!!!!


----------



## KiwiGal

Rant away hun that's what these forums are for. I have seen on here that women have had miscarriages then got pregnant again quickly so anything is possible. Fingers crossed this is our month

I only started temping last month so how accurate it all is I'm not too sure. I'm CD6 today and according to FF I ov'd on CD16 last month so going by that I should OV on Friday 13 ekkkk is that a good thing or a bad thing? lol

I got my preseed on the weekend so all ready to go :thumbup: 

I hate all the waiting but I think the 2WW is worse cos it's the not knowing and guessing. And you seem to be so intune with your body when TTC that every twinge, pain, etc you think ooooo this could be it.


----------



## Ozziemum

:dust:Thanks, i'm new to all this forum stuff but its so good to talk to people who get how your feeling!!

I sooo badly want this to be my month, even though everyone would say "its too soon", i just feel completely ripped off as i should be 18 weeks today instead i am still trying to work out when the hell i am ovulating :growlmad:

If i continue to assume that was AF on 25th then i am on CD8 and due to Ov around Monday 9th ish, just gonna keep checking that CM everyday and BDing like mad.

I haven't tried temping or preseed yet, but i know if i don't get that BFP very soon i will be willing to try anything :winkwink:


I know exactly what you mean about the 2WW and the symptom spotting, it drives me nuts as i am sure half of it is phycosymatic (not sure i spelt that right) When i was trying the last time, the first month i was sure i had every symptom under the sun, and then AF arrived on time, i must have done 5 tests all BFN and still convinced myself this was it!! Then the second month i had nothing, or at least didn't notice anything and voila!! 

Fingers crossed for both of us 

:dust:


----------



## KiwiGal

Temping is good to find an overall pattern as it usually tells you after the fact that you have Ovulated so that's why I did it last month as this is our first month of proper TTC. You have the right idea checking cm and most ppl on here suggest BDing every other day.

I was convinced I was pregnant last month even though we only did it once during the 'right' time. My temp chart looked exactly like the one I had when I got my bfp but :nope:

How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay, we have been TTC #3 for over a year. I had a bfp in April last year and then had an early miscarriage, i then had another bfp in June last year and another early miscarriage. We decided to stop for a while and i came off bc in November 10, had a bfp in January this year and that ended in the missed miscarriage at 12 weeks. Don't seem to have problems getting the bfp, its the staying pregnant part that is the issue.

I am not feeling positive at all this month, i have lost all hope of even knowing when i am going to ovulate even though i am still checking CM, i'll just be glad when AF comes so that i can start to figure things out properly, i might start temping from next month to.

Are you trying to conceive #2? How long did it take you to conceive #1? I had bfp's with both my son and daugther straight away and perfect pregnancies, thought i had this baby thing all sewn up, just goes to show you!!


----------



## KiwiGal

Yes, number 2 for us. It took 7 months to get pregnant with number 1 but I didn't start temping until my fourth cycle so I didn't have any idea before then of when I was Ovulating. I'm hoping it doesn't take that long again but you just never know.

Checking cm is always a good idea, hope you see some signs soon! The whole not knowing is just so frustrating. Seeing as you have been trying for over a year can you see a fertility specialist? Or is that only if you haven't had children? Sorry, not sure how these things work.


----------



## rollerchick

hi girls ttc no. 2 here.cd 14 bout 4 more to o hopefully. hi ozzie mum had an early misscarriage before ds and got a heavy period 6 weeks later then back to normal


----------



## KiwiGal

Hi RollerChick Good luck, hope this is your bfp cycle :) How long have you been TTC #2? 

I'm CD10 and 6 more days :coffee:


----------



## rollerchick

hi kiwi gal its just cycle no. 2 but was ntnp since jan.ds is 9 months on mon. wat age is yours


----------



## KiwiGal

My little guy is 17 months tomorrow. We have been NTNP for 17 months, started temping last month to see where I'm at and this cycle is our 1st TTC


----------



## rollerchick

they grow up so fast. this is our second month using the oks. thats all i used the last time and it took 5 months. hopefully quicker this time


----------



## KiwiGal

I tried using them first time around but never got a +ve so not sure what I was doing wrong but one of the ladies on here said I should have tried using them twice a day.

How are the rest of you ladies doing? Aries, sheri, hpjagged, ozziemum - hope things are ticking along nicely for you all. Are we all waiting for ov? Then 2WW *sigh* Roll on the end of this month!!! :dust:


----------



## rollerchick

hi kiwigal used them once a day last time but this time twice which is expensive. cd 16 waiting to o no sign yet


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Girls

Still waiting to OV, i think, not even really sure what day i'm on although i was thinking i might be due for it around now, yesterday as very crampy but CM was still creamy and definately not stretchy and same today :nope: , maybe tomorrow??? 

Kiwigal- I'm not sure about the fertility specilist. When i had the third misscarriage the Obgyn said they wouldn't even be checking for genetic problems and such as me and my husband had managed two pefectly healthy children before all this, she seemed to think this was all 'just bad luck' :shrug:


Rollerchick - sorry for your loss, thanks for the advice maybe i just need that AF to come and get everything working normally again, its been 6 weeks and 3 days so who knows maybe these cramps are me getting ready for my visit!


----------



## rollerchick

well girls still waiting to o. so frustrating


----------



## hpjagged

Somethings wrong with my cbfm!! :growlmad:
I'm on cd15 and STILL showing LOW. But yet getting cm. :wacko:


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Girls

I too know that frustrated feeling! I still have no sign of EWCM, whats going on?? Do any of you know if you can still ovulate without the presents of this?? My crammpy feeling has completely gone now, i am wondering if i missed it, although did BD Sunday night/monday morning so might have been ok.


----------



## KiwiGal

:wave: Hi Ladies, Agreed this whole TTC is frustrating! My temps looking like last month so O tomorrow or Friday I'd say , have EWCM but DH too tired from work to do anything about it :brat: Arggghhhhhhh 

Fingers Crossed ozziemum that you timed BD right or you are still to O. Not sure about the EWCM and whether you need it to O, hopefully someone else can help you with that.

Rollerchick - are you checking any other signs or just using the OPKs?

Hpjagged - hope your monitor is ok maybe you are just going to O later this month?? 

:dust: to all


----------



## rollerchick

hpjagged- not sure bout your monitor never used one. maybe we are juct ovulating later this month. ozzie mum think you need ewcm for the best chances of conception.kiwi gal just using opk ad checking cm which is looking promising but still no +opk yet though before i conceived ds o often as late as cd25. how does temping work


----------



## KiwiGal

Temping works best after you build up a few months so you can see a pattern in your cycle so you can predict your ov day. Basically after you ov your temp goes up and then it will dip right before AF or continues to go up /sit around higher temp if you're Pregnant. 

Downside - you are supposed to temp at the same time every morning and before you get out of bed because if you start moving around it changes your temp. I don't set my alarm like some do but most of my times are within a half hour range. Definitely a pain if you wake up desperate for the loo and you have to temp first haha

Plus side - it's cheaper than other options


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Girls, any of you out there? :flower:

Hows everyone doing??

I still have no idea if i O'd or not which is really frustrating :growlmad: I am on CD24 of what should be a 28 day cycle, although big possibility i o'd late if at all, so not sure. I have already broken and started poas :dohh: which is ridiculous and just upsets me everytime i see the BFN :nope:, thankfully i am going away Friday for DH birthday this weekend and won't be back until late Tuesday next week, so that will at least take my mind of it till then and stop me spending a damn fortune on tests :wacko:


----------



## KiwiGal

:wave: Still here Ozziemum just doing the old TTW :coffee:

CD21 of a 28/29 day cycle, 5 DPO 

Hope you have a great holiday - a good distraction to keep your mind of things and save some money on tests. I haven't given in and bought any yet as they are so expensive here. I miss the UK for cheap things like that!! Plus I'm not expecting to see a bfp this month so no point testing :nope:


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay!

I'm from the UK too, its definately cheaper to shop there, which is my fav pastime.

Don't give up on your BFP this month, it could happen at any time.

I started noticing more CM this morning and have a slight 'wet' feeling, although seen as i have only been paying attenton to my cycles of a few months it is hard to say if this is any different for me before AF, felt crampy last night like AF was defo about to visit so god knows.

Got anything planned to help take your mind of the wait?


----------



## KiwiGal

Ooooo what part of the UK are you from? I'm a kiwi but I lived in London for 8 years, met my husband (English), married him and then dragged him back to NZ with me when I got pregnant ;) 

My husband is a born/bred Londoner so finds little ole NZ pretty quiet.

I haven't got anything planned to make the TWW pass faster, DH is going away next week for 4 nights :cry: so will just be me and my wee man - so not a help to keep my mind off TWW. 

Hope you get some answers soon, must be so frustrating not knowing where you are at


----------



## rollerchick

hi girls just back from hols.got my +opk on cd 23 so 4dpo now on the famous two week wait.o d late this month. when you starting testing kiwigal


----------



## KiwiGal

WB Roller chick, hope you had a great time 

Not sure when/if I will test. 10 DPO and CD28(my usual length) is next week Wednesday. I don't have any tests so I think I may just wait it out and see - I don't feel like this is my month :shrug: 

When are you going to test Rollerchick?


----------



## rollerchick

hi kiwi gal.think i will leave it till mon week and see. only problem have two tests andwill probaly be tempted hopefully not as hate seeing another bfn.


----------



## nicoley

cd 3...then this will be my first month ttc since my hubby had a vas reversal april 13th...my kiddos are 16 and 10 so its been a long while since we have had to think about this..not to the point of takin my temp yet..although we did that one month with our son cause it was taking a while to get pregnant with him (a year)...however in 99 I lost Identical girls to twin to twin transfusion syndrome...so i think my body needed the break...ahhhhh hoping pregnancy happens quickly!! All in Gods timing!!


----------



## KiwiGal

I've got my fingers crossed for you RollerChick that you see a BFP on those tests.

Hi Nicoley, best of luck to you on your TTC journey! Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## rollerchick

has any of you girls ever done those baby predictions on line?


----------



## KiwiGal

No I haven't but there are some threads on here about it - you could try doing a search :thumbup:


----------



## rollerchick

hi kiwi did one and got august conception with a girl. did two more for the laugh and got the same. not sure how to take it. maybe thats why i feel out this month


----------



## KiwiGal

I'm pretty skeptical about things like that BUT that's really interesting that you got the same result three times. :thumbup:


----------



## rollerchick

how you doing kiwi gal you resisting testing


----------



## KiwiGal

Arrrr they moved this thread, no wonder I couldn't find it :dohh:

I was just coming on to ask you the same thing Rollerchick :haha: 

My temp keeps going up and up and up so I'm thinking about buying a test but part of me doesn't want to experience the disappointment if I see a BFN :nope: I remember how it felt the first time round.


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Girls, back from the long weekend away with some news (i hope i am aloud to say this on this thread) I got my BFP today.

Gonna put it on the announcements but really wanted to tell you girls, hope someone else has had some great news too, please let me know.
:dust:


----------



## KiwiGal

Ohhhh Ozziemum CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance: Such great news, so pleased for you.

What a fabulous birthday present for your DH! Did you find out while you were away or when you got back?

:hugs: YAY!


----------



## rollerchick

ozziemum thats great news delighted for you. 9dpo here so resistig testing till mon will keep you updated
kiwigal when is af due? you should test


----------



## KiwiGal

I am 13DPO this morning and AF should arrive tomorrow so I tested BFN :nope: 
should have waited one more day then could have saved $13 :rolleyes: Roll on AF so we can try again!

Good Luck Rollerchick I'll keep everything crossed for you that you get a BFP when you test - and well done for resisting the urge :flower:


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay ladies, thank you sooo much!! :hugs: (i haven't been able to find this thread??!)

As i mentioned earlier i am POAS addicted, so i had one left in the bathroom so on friday morning before we left i just couldn't resist. There seemed to be a vvvvvv faint line but it was sooo faint that each time i looked at it i changed my mind, so i just hid it in the bottom of a drawer and tried to forget about it. Then on Saturday morning i got up and honestly felt like my bbs had gone up a cup size overnight, then i noticed a fair bit of creamy CM and no signs of AF whatsoever, got back on Tuesday and didn't have any in the house, so i waited till Wednesday and grabbed on on the way to work, i did it about 10 am and it came up straight away and was darker than the control line (a First Response), so couldn't believe it!!! :thumbup: :happydance:

I feel very nervous about how this will turn out but I am determined not to dwell on the past and torture myself reading up about misscarriages all the time, i am taking a deep breath, and gonna stay relaxed and as stress free as poss. :haha:

How is everyone else going?? Kiwigal - you know its not over to AF arrives could have implanted late?? Oh and i never answered your question - i am from Essex (i don't normally shout about that :haha:)

What about you Rollerchick - Any news for us??

:dust:


----------



## rollerchick

hi kiwigal ozziemum is right dont rule it out till af arrives resisting testing till mon when af due working sat and sun which will help if i can get through tommorrow though ds is crawling mad everywhere which will keep me busy


----------



## KiwiGal

Ozziemum :hugs: stay away from google and try not to think too much about the past like you said but I know it's easier said than done.

Rollerchick - not long til Monday - fingers crossed! I remember the crawling days - don't wish them away cos the walking phase/running phase is hard work! Sometimes my DH and I say don't you remember how lovely it was when you could put them down on the floor, go out of the room, come back and they were still in the same spot!

Have a lovely weekend ladies :flower: Have my parents and nephew visiting so lots of fun activities planned 

:sleep: <---- that will be me by the end of the weekend lol


----------



## rollerchick

hi girls gave in and tested this am before work and got a bfp. still in shock! terrified to excited after the mc before ds was the same with that pregnancy


----------



## KiwiGal

:happydance: wooohooooo congrats Rollerchick!!! 

Roll on my BFP then we could have a hat trick ;)


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Rollerchick - saw your post on the other thread too, congratulations again!!!! :hugs:

Kiwigal - Any news??????? :hugs:


----------



## KiwiGal

No hat trick ladies, AF got me so back to the fun of TTC


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Kiwigal - so sorry :hugs: but here's to another cycle of bding, bet ur DH loves that!! 

What are the plans for this cycle??

How ws your weekend with your family??


----------



## rollerchick

sorry to hear that kiwigal fingers crossed for this cycle. i tried epo this cycle might have helped


----------



## KiwiGal

Thanks ladies :thumbup: All good, I didn't really expect to get my BFP the first month of trying. 

Hope both of you are doing well.

Same plan as last month Ozziemum - temping and preseed. Weekend was lovely too, nice to spend time with my little nephew who I don't see very often.


----------



## rollerchick

you never know this could be your month


----------



## hpjagged

Lost this post then realized look for it in my used cp :dohh: My AF showed up 5 days ago. Here's to hoping for this month!! :thumbup:


----------



## KiwiGal

Same here Hpjagged CD5 today, fingers crossed for us this month :dust: When do you Ov? I'm usually around CD16

Ozziemum and Rollerchick, what are your next steps? Doctors visits? Midwives? I'm always interested to know how different countries work. I never saw a Doc til I was about 10 weeks cos we were in the process of moving from the UK to NZ and she didn't do any tests just checked which vitamins I was taking and then gave me some numbers to find a midwife. I found a midwife, then we moved cities when I was 18 weeks and had to go under the hospital midwife because there were no independent midwives available.


----------



## rollerchick

hi kiwigal- must make appointments wil wait a week will probably go to the same doc i had last time though bit embarrassing as just had him in august. she did an ealy scan last time because but not sure bout this time that was due to previous mc
hi ozzimum how are you


----------



## Ozziemum

Hi Ladies

I am 6 weeks and 1 day today, its good saying that as you are the only ones who know about the pregnancy apart from DH as way to scared to breath a word to anyone. I don't think i am going to make an appointment for another 2 weeks, i know that if i went now i would get an early scan and bloods done etc but i got all that last time, which showed strong heartbeat and good levels and it still ended badly, so i am just taking my prenatal vits (which i have been taking since just after D&C anyways) and trying to get plenty of rest (a bit laughable!!) and not stress too much. If i make it to 8 weeks with no dramas then i will make an apointment and go have the 8 week dating scan, if alls ok, i will probably ask for another scan at 10 weeks, and then again at 12 as i lost the last one at 10 weeks although i didn't know it so that will probaby be my most scary time.

Jees sorry this is long!! You can tell i have been thinking about this lot!!

How are you girls??


----------



## KiwiGal

hehe at getting rest ozziemum, what's that? I've only got one and don't get any rest so I'm sure with two you don't get much! How old are your two? My wee man is 18months.

I've got everything crossed for you and Rollerchick that these pregnancies are very happy and healthy ones!!! :hugs:

Try not to worry too much (easier said than done I know) I remember when I was pregnant I was worried for the first 12 weeks, then worried until 30 weeks, then worried about labour, now my very adventurous boy worries me all the time with his climbing (and falling).... :dohh: it never ends (well maybe when they are 40?) :haha:


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Kiwigal, i'm keeping my fingers crossed too xx

I just found out that someone i know is pregnant and due almost exactly the same time as me (no one knows about me yet), which has stressed me out a bit, as with every other pregnancy i have been at the same time as someone i know and they have gone on to have H&H pregnancies and babies and I have had misscarriages, its so much harder seeing someone who is at the stage you should be at, i really hope it doesn't happen again!!

My DS is 6 and my DD is 3, so between them, working, and looking after my husband (who acts like a child most of the time) your right there's not much time to rest.

I had some cramping at lunchtime today but instead of going and sitting in the toilet and crying (like i felt like doing) i went out and had a slow walk and got some fresh air and it soon went away - i really am trying to stay calm.

My DH started talking about "the baby" last night and although i didn't, i just wanted to shout "shut up your gonna jinx it!!" - definately a bit hormone mad at the moment xx

How are you going, where are you iny our cycle??


----------



## KiwiGal

Ozziemum - Did you like the age gap between your two when you had number 2? If we get pregnant soon then we will have a 2 - 3 yr age gap between them. I see my friends having babies now when their first is 18 months and it seems very hard especially when number 1 is quite full on. 

Good on you for staying calm and getting out of the house for a bit :thumbup: Can't beat a good distraction!

I'm CD12 today and usually Ov around CD16 so watch out hubby this weekend lol

Hope you all have a lovely weekend :flower: Anyone doing anything nice/fun? Supposed to be raining here all weekend so I'm thinking ours will be a quiet one.


----------



## rollerchick

hi girls so far so good 6 weeks tomorrow a bit of nausea and tiredness but nothing major.think i will leave it till next week or week after to make appoinyments dont want to jinx things
kiwi gal good luck to dh as you approach fingers crossed for you


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Kiwigal, hope your weekend went well LOL keeping everything crossed for you this cycle!!

I loved the age gap between my two, is was so much easier having the first one out of nappies, sleeping well , and even able to help a bit and fetch things for me. I know lots of people that have babies only i year or 18 months apart and they definately struggled more than i did i think. 

If this LO sticks i will have a 4 year and 7 year age gap, which is more than i wanted really but can't be helped.

I had a really quiet weekend, its freezing here.

Rollerchick how are you going?? MY symptoms definately stepped up a notch as i got to 6 weeks (which is good i know!!), i am 7 weeks today so thinking i might make an appointment for next week sometime, so i should get a scan sometimes between 8 and 9 weeks, really want to do it but really hesitant too!!


----------



## rollerchick

hey ozziemum ms kicked in here big time.worse tan last time and so exhausted. i know its all good signs


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay rollerchick - glad to hear the ms has got you, yeap i reckon its a great sign!!

I have mine in the afternoons and worst in the evenings for some weird reason, and my bbs are absolutly huge!! I am 7+2 today, last pregnancy the problems started at 7+6 (even though i ended up getting to 12 weeks) so i am feeling a bit nervous now this week, keeping everything crossed. I booked my first dr's appointment for next tuesday 8+1 if all is still ok by then and will get a referal for a scan.

Have you had your first appointment yet?


----------



## Ozziemum

Kiwigal - how r you going this cycle, have you just started your 2WW??


----------



## KiwiGal

Hi Ladies - all good signs with the MS kicking in :thumbup: 

In the TWW now... I think I ov'd yesterday but not really sure as the temps aren't as clear this cycle as they have been before. Will wait and see what FF says but if I did then things look good timing wise :winkwink:


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Kiwigal - what day r you testing??? Been symptom spotting??

As i approach the 8 week mark i am starting to get real nervous (my problems started last time just before 8 weeks although i got to 12), i am starting to just really want that scan now!!


----------



## KiwiGal

Hi Ozziemum :hugs: Not long til Tuesday. Have you booked a scan yet or do you need to wait for the doc to do it?

I'm going to try not to give in and test this month til I'm a week late cos last month I went out and spent $30 on tests, tested on normal AF due day and it ended up being about 4 days late grrrrrrrrr I should have just flushed the $30 down the toilet :dohh: I think I need to find some cheap tests lol


----------



## rollerchick

kiwi gal good luck fingers crossed for you
ozzimum have ist doc appt on tues will be 8+3 then will be relived when i know all is ok. so zapped this time with tiredness and sickness.starting to show already which makes it to hide especially as its summer here


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay ladies - I'm feeling really tired too, which is good as last time i felt almost back to normal by now. My skin is a mess which is a bit depressing as not used to having massive zits!! I have a very swollen tummy too spend all my time with a cardigan wrapped around me, not too obvious!

I have to admit that i have pulled out of my appointment on tuesday, i am gonna give it another 2 weeks, i want to have the 12 weeks scan and bloods done for downs as i am almost 34, so i will go at 10 weeks and have the blood tests and then book a scan for 12 weeks. I just can't bare the thought of seeing LO at 8 weeks and then something happening again after that, i think it will be easier to deal with if something happens in the next few weeks if i haven't seen LO one scan. I think i am freaking out abit this week, just found out my dad is sick in the UK too which is stressing me.

Kiwigal - have you looked on the internet for cheap tests - i have never brought them off internet but loads of people swear by them and apparently they are really cheap?? Tests here are really expensive too, i dread to think how much i have spent on tests in the last 12 months.

Rollerchick - good luck for Tuesday, sure everything will be great, the weeks are going by slowing aren't they :-(


----------



## KiwiGal

Rollerchick - will be thinking of you tomorrow, I'm sure it will all be fine 

Ozziemum - I'm sure everything will be fine too, your symptoms are all good signs.

I have looked at buying online in NZ and the prices weren't all that different - must be lack of competition in little ole NZ. Maybe I need to look at online shops in other countries and see how the prices compare.


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay - I'm pretty sure you can buy a load real cheap from UK websites, try that???


----------



## rollerchick

hi girls had my scan today. measured a week less but i know i od on cd23 this cycle so would have been a long cycle so hopefully. cant help worry another scan in 3 weeks


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay rollerchick - so what exactly did you measure?? did you see a heartbeat?? So sorry you have a stressfull three week wait, its the worst. xx


----------



## KiwiGal

Hey Rollerchick... do you think maybe you just implanted late causing the week earlier measurement? 

Hey Ozziemum, how are you doing?
 
Me and my wee man are off to see my parents and to help my wee nephew celebrate his 2nd Birthday. Should help pass the time til testing :thumbup:


----------



## rollerchick

hey girls measured a week behind but o d late so probably explains it.good luck kiwigal in your wait. fingers crossed for you


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Kiwigal - hope you had a nice time with your family. Whats days the testing day for you???? How r you hanging in there?

I am now 9 weeks today and still no signs of any problems yet, i have a few good days where i am positive and then a really bad day but thats to be expected i guess.

Rollerchick -How r you going?? Sounds like the late ovulation is a good explanation for the dates, no doubt everything is gonna be just fine!! Still feeling terrible?


----------



## KiwiGal

Hi Ozziemum, still at my parents (here for a week) so definitely have the mind taken off TWW. FF says I should test on the 1st July but not sure yet if I will test then or not, AF might solve that for me anyway. 

Yay to 9 weeks and everything feeling good, 1 week til your tests??

How are you feeling Rollerchick?


----------



## rollerchick

hey grls still feeling crap sickness and tiredness hopefully will soon pass
kiwigal-will you hold out till july 1st


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Kiwigal - god your strong holding out ith the testing!! 

Yeap gonna book an appointment for next tuesday to have bloods done, the plan is only to get refered for a 12 week scan but whether i will be able to do that once i am in the docs office i don't know - i might cave and ask for a 10 week one too.

Rollerchick - what date is your next scan??


----------



## rollerchick

next san july 12th will be 10 or 11 weeks might have a better idea of due date then


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay ladies - how is everyone??

Kiwigal - please tell me you aren't still holding out on testing????? Got everything crossed for you xx

Rollerchick - how are you going?? How slow are these weeks going, its driving me nuts.

I have finally got brave and booked my first appointment tomorrow morning at 9.00am, i will be 9 + 4, i have a feeling the doc will want me in for a scan straight away, so we'll see what happens. I'm starting to get excited by the idea of seeig the LO, even though still very scared.


----------



## rollerchick

good luck ozziemum keep me posted
how are you kiwigal


----------



## KiwiGal

Hi Ladies,

Ozziemum, let us know how you get on at your appointment. Will be lovely (and reassuring) to see your wee bubba if you get a scan :)  Can you hear the heartbeat this early?

Rollerchick, are you still feeling sick?

Didn't need to hold out to test, AF came :growlmad: So back to waiting :coffee: I hate waiting... so impatient!


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay ladies - had my appointment on Friday. They were still tracking my last pregnancy on their computer which stated i was 26 weeks pregnant which made me feel a bit rubbish but apart from that nothing to report really. She didn't attempt to listen to the heartbeat or anything, just said i should go for a dating scan, however i can't get an appointment till next wednesday at 2.00pm, so i guess i'll just have to continue to keep everything crossed and be patient, i'll be around 11 weeks by then if i have dates right, at least if everything is ok i should be able to see quite alot.

Rollerchick - how r you feeling now?? I am not really feeling sick at all now, my bbs still feel tender, pretty much the same and i am still as tired as i was and a little bit of indegestion but thats it!!

Kiwigal - sorry aF got you, the waiting for each new cycle is enough to drive you mad aye!! Did you enjoy your week with your family?


----------



## rollerchick

hey girls still feeling crap here hopefully wont last long
kiwigal sorry to hear about af heres to next cycle
ozziemum good luck on wed


----------



## KiwiGal

Ozziemum - shame the Doc didn't do anything at the appointment, roll on Wednesday when you can see your wee bubba and hopefully you will be able to relax a little :hugs: 

Rollerchick - hopefully the MS leaves soon. When did it stop when you were pregnant with DS?

Had a nice holiday with my family but glad to be home and have my own comforts around ie My bed... love my bed lol and the wee man was happy to be home with his own toys too (oh and to see his Daddy lol)

Hope you are having a good week so far :)


----------



## KiwiGal

Hey Ozziemum - was it this Wednesday gone that you had the appointment or is it next week? How did it go? Hope you are doing ok with the wait if it's next week.


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Kiwigal - Its tomorrow at 2.00pm, not been thinking too much about it over the weekend, kids have been sick (colds and coughs nothing seroius) and now i feel terrible too!! But i am starting to feel nervous now, there have stil been no signs of any problems so far but its not enough to make me feel confident about tomorrow. I think its gonna be a long day today waiting!!

How are you going?? Trying anything new this cycle?? Do you chart and temp etc, i can't remember?

Rollerchick - Hows things with you - do you have another scan this week???


----------



## KiwiGal

Hi Ozziemum - will be thinking of you tomorrow, I'm sure it will all go well :hugs: Hope you and your kids get over the colds quickly, nothing worse than feeling awful and having to soldier on for the kids.

I only do temps. Not sure this cycle is going to happen - DH put his back out on Friday (lifted up our DS on a weird angle) :dohh: He has had a couple of Osteo appointments so will see. 

Rollerchick - is your scan today? How did it go? Thinking of you too :hugs:


----------



## rollerchick

hi girls scan today all good baby back up a week so now 12 on sat cant believe it still feel crap. this baby seems to be a fast grower hopefully not as big as my son he was 10lb 2


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Rollerchick - great news about the scan - so happy for you!!!! 10lb 2?? Thats enough to make your eyes water, i made one hell of a fuss having both mine and there were 7lb 4 and 7lb 1 - such a wimp!!

Kiwigal 0 sorry to hear about your DH, just the sort of thing mine would do!! didn't sleep well at all last night going over everything and 5 hours feels like a very long time right now!!! Arrgghhh catch up with you guys tomorrow hopefully with good news!


----------



## KiwiGal

Ozziemum- how did everything go? Hope all is ok, thinking of you


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Girls - been away with a bad dose of flu (thanks to my kids!!) Scan last wednesday went great baby was dated at 11 weeks exactly, so they put me back two days making my EDD 1st Feb 2012. Heartbeat was a strong 168 and the baby was moving around so much it took the lady three attemps to measure the heartbeat!!. Got another scan next wednesday at 13 weeks so hopefully everything will continue to go well and i can start sharing the news with everyone.

How is everyone else???


----------



## KiwiGal

Lovely news Ozziemum :) So pleased to hear everything went well. 

Sorry to hear you haven't been well, seems to be going around at the moment. My wee man has been sick too.

Rollerchick - any ease up on the morning sickness?


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Kiwigal! So how are you going - any news this cycle???

I have another scan this afternoon, 13 weeks, really nervous but hopiing if everything is ok then i will be able to start relaxing a little and actually be able to tell everyone!!

Rollerchick - how are you going??


----------



## KiwiGal

Hi Ozziemum - was out this last cycle cos of DH putting his back out. Just about to start new cycle so fingers crossed this might be our cycle :thumbup:

How was your scan yesterday?

Rollerchick - How are you doing? Hope all is well with you and Bubs


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay, keeping everything crossed for you this cycle xx

My scan went really well!! Sooo happy, everything in the right place, baby was right size for dates, heartrate still a good 167, and i am low risk of downs etc so thats another thing off my mind YAY!! 13 weeks and 1 day today, officially hit the second trimester next week, how cool. 

Gonna tell our kids tonight, can't wait!

Have a great weekend xxx


----------



## KiwiGal

:happydance: Yay Ozziemum - were your kids excited when you told them?

:yipee: to being in 2nd tri now


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Kiwigal - yipee to the second trimester!! I think as of Wednesday when i'm 14 weeks, never quite sure when it starts! Finally got refered for antenatal on Friday, so its starting to feel more real now and i have definately started to feel flutters which is so great. Still waiting to hear the heartbeat on a doppler, i guess that will be at my first proper antenatal appointment in a few weeks.

My kids were super excited, DD keeps checking to make sure that i still have a bump!!

Hope your ok xxx


----------



## KiwiGal

Have you stared telling other people Ozziemum? Your DD sounds so cute checking your bump :) Almost 15 weeks, do you get your own midwife in Oz?

Everything just ticking along here


----------



## KiwiGal

Have you stared telling other people Ozziemum? Your DD sounds so cute checking your bump :) Almost 15 weeks now :happydance: do you get your own midwife in Oz?

Everything just ticking along here


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay!

Yeah we told everyone after the 13 week scan, so everyone knows now, family friends work - its nice not to have to hide it anymore. You don't get your own midwife here, i have opted for shared care with my doctor, which means i get to have the majority of appontments with her and then go to the antenatal clinic at the hospital for the main ones, i did the same for DD and it was fine that way.

I had to go to the docs for something else last night and got the doc to give me a quick check over, heard the heartneat on the doppler for the first time, which was great. Got an antental appointment at the clinic on the 30th aug, which seems like forever away, and my 19 week scan on 7th september, so not much happening for the next few weeks.

where in your cycle are you??


----------



## KiwiGal

It's so lovely hearing the heartbeat isn't it :cloud9: Are you planning on finding out what you are having or going to have a surprise? I love the idea of having a surprise but I could not resist finding out. 

It's been snowing here today so exciting... think I'm more excited than my wee boy though lol


----------



## Ozziemum

I had a suprise with both DS and DD, but i think it is going to get the better of me this time and we will end up finding out, although i might not tell anyone else but i would really like to buy gender specific stuff this time!!

Snowing!! Jeeezzz it must be freezing!! My kids would give anything to see snow!!

I am on my own with the kids here at the moment as DH had to rush back to the UK as his dad had a stroke last weekend, poor guy.


----------



## KiwiGal

Sorry to hear about your DH's Dad, hope he will be ok. 

Snow is melting today, still freezing but DS enjoying playing in it until he got cold.

I had planned to keep the gender of DS a surprise for my friends (told my family) but then my brother announced it on Facebook :wacko: lol


----------



## Ozziemum

Ha ha yeah right i can imagine my DH blurting it out at some point to be honest, he is rubbish at keeping secrets so we'll see!!

I saw all the snow in NZ on the news!!

DH is back tomorrow finally, he's dad is still pretty bad but they are hoping rehab will help to restore someof his movement and speach etc, there's not alot DH can do now so he's reluctantly coming home, must admit i am glad, i am so knackered and had a bad cold too!!

So how are things with you? Still TTC every cycle?? Where abouts are you now?


----------



## KiwiGal

I'm waiting for AF to show so we can start again this month. Think DH and I need a holiday, we are always tired lol

Hope everything is ok with DHs Dad and he is making progress with rehab. So hard when you are so far away. But must be nice to have your DH home again.

You must be about 18 weeks now - when is your next scan? The scanner should be able to tell what you are having by now (if baby co-operates lol) such an exciting time :happydance:


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Kiwigal - how are you going? Did AF show?? No what you mean about the holiday!!!

DH's dad seems to be taking one step forward and two backwards, which is frustrating for everyone but its just a waiting game!! We are seriously thinking about going back to the UK permenantly before this baby arrives, we have had a pretty bad year and it has made us realise no amount of sunshine can replace your family and close friends!! So we'll see!

I'm 18 weeks tomorrow, it is actually starting go by pretty fast now. I have my antenatal appointment at the clinic tomorrow and then the next scan is a week tomorrow on the 7th September, really looking forward to it, i just hope everything is ok xx fingers crossed x.


----------



## KiwiGal

How did the scan go yesterday?

I know what you mean about being close to family and friends. I think when you have kids you really need your family and good friends close by. We moved back from the UK so I could be close to my family but then all DHs family is still in the UK so hard for him.

AF showed (I knew it would). DH is taking some time off work so maybe that will help :winkwink: lol


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Kiwigal

Scan went great, everything is in the right place. We found out we are having another little girl!! YAY!

Unfortunately we found out a couple of days before the scan that DH's dad wasn't going to make it, so we found out so that DH could tell him before he passed. DH leaves for the UK again on wednesday to attend the funeral. :-<<

Hope the time off work helps LOL, its hard to 'schedule' baby making time when you already have one!!


----------



## KiwiGal

How lovely to be having another girl - congratulations. Half way through your pregnancy already, that went so quick. Your beautiful baby will be here before you know it.

So sorry to hear about your FIL. So sad and hard to be so far away at times like this.


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Kiwigal

How are things with you??

I am almost 23 weeks now, it is definately going faster. DH is still in the UK been gona almost two weeks and not back for another 10 days BOO HOO, still we are managing ok. got a midwife appointment his week, finally, feels like forever since someone actually cheked me over!! Baby is kicking up a storm now, DH should be able to feel her by the time he gets back. Kids are still waiting, everytime they try to fel she stops!! LOL

Hope things are going ok for you, how did the time of work go?? xx


----------

